# Glam Soup Episode 4 Sunday May 11th 9PM CST



## Janice (May 11, 2008)

Listen to the archived *Glam Soup!* episode from last night on Internet Radio, Citizen Broadcasting, Social Media Podcasts - Blog Talk Radio! 

*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*. 

Topics we will touch on this evening are:

MAC AIDS Fund / Viva Glam discussion 
MAC News - Red She Said 
Review of on makeup magazine 
"What's in your bag?" - What do Jen, Janice and Jamie carry in their bags? 
The show has been scheduled for 90 minutes so that you can hear the show live until the end!


----------



## mac-cakes (May 11, 2008)

Yay I will be there!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2008)

That was fun.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Janice (May 12, 2008)

Agreed! Good time last night.


----------

